# Parking on Yucca Ave.



## wvdave107 (Jul 12, 2015)

Can anyone comment on the parking on or near Yucca? Never fished the surf down that way and was thinking about giving it a try if I get the time while I'm down that way. Google Earth seems to show a small parking area across the road from the beach access. Also, looks to be a little parking area by the beach access. Is this a public access and is the parking area public parking? Oh, one more thing...How productive has HBSP been? Thank y'all for any comments...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The lot is still covered in sand and the walkover is destroyed, but you can still park in the small lot or in a line on the right side of Yucca Ave across the road. Will probably be some cars there already. You might get stuck in the sand on the lot. Don't pull up too far. You can still access it easily, just walk right by the old ramp.


----------

